# What is your fave feature to perfect? Why we love what we do!



## Strawberrymold (Sep 11, 2009)

Just curious what every one's fave feature was to apply. Don't really know how to word the question very well so I'll give my answer first to clarify.

I love doing a wicked complexion. Not to toot my own horn too much but this is defiantly my specialty. Especially when my client has unbalanced skin, hyper pigmentation or really uneven texture. When the client doesn't know how to even out skin tone, showing them how fix imperfections they didn't know they could... that first look in the mirror when they see the difference... it is the ultimate high.

I have literally had people start crying when they saw what a difference a little well placed makeup could make (thank god I always teach people how to set foundation properly!). I can't explain it. It just feels amazing to know that you have made such a difference in how someone is able to view themselves and that you have contributed to making them feel beautiful or normal. 

For me it just takes that one person to out way all the bitchy ones that you can never seem to please. It is one of the many reasons that I love what I do! Makeup gets such a bad rap for being superficial and primpy but really it can make a person happy in a very deep way. I love proving that this is true.

Just thought this would be a fun topic! Please share your thoughts!


----------



## Tahti (Sep 11, 2009)

I agree about the skin tone! There's nothing nicer than seeing someone's happiness after you show them how to correct their skin, it's really lovely ^_^

I like to make people feel happy and beautiful, and usually they tell me what feature of their face the want to highlight/hide, so I help them out as much with that as possible.


----------



## deven.marie (Sep 11, 2009)

Eyebrows!! I have an obsession with eyebrows. Whenever someone comes into my job looking for an eyebrow pencil, powder etc.. I'm like YES! An eyebrow lady! haha. 

I agree about the complexion-perfecting too, I've had a couple people cry.. and hug me and tell me how much better I've made them feel. I love that


----------



## laceface (Sep 16, 2009)

I looooove working on eyes!! I like to perfect the shape of their eye with liner and use various shadows to create a dramatic effect. 

Nothing feels better when someone looks in the mirror and says "Wow! I didn't know I could look like this!"


----------



## Temptasia (Sep 16, 2009)

aww love your enthusiasm ladies

i am not a pro, but when i do make up on friends, i love to highlight and contour


----------



## mistella (Sep 22, 2009)

i think my "thing" is skin & eyebrows, i looove doing both


----------



## nataliesfh (Oct 4, 2009)

I think mine is doing the eyes. I lovelovelove doing eye makeup an explaining as I go what i'm doing, how they can do it, etc.
I also love contouring and highlighting : )


----------



## dulcekitty (Oct 4, 2009)

Complexion (flawless foundation, bronzer, blush, highlighter - makes a huge difference!!) and eyes. Those are my specialties.


----------

